# 1987 300ZX Question.. Coilovers



## Magic8Ball (Aug 13, 2005)

Do you guys know if Coilovers for 1990-1996 Coilovers will fit in a 1987 300ZX? If not, what kind of modifications would I need to do to make them fit?

Do any of you know of coilovers that work with a 1987 300ZX?


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

They won't. The rears could be modified to, but it isn't worth the work. 

There is a way though if you want. Follow this link and it will give you an idea... http://z31.com/coilover.shtml


I would just suggest Bilstein or Koni struts/shocks with ST springs.


----------

